# Time Bikes in Canada?



## MichaelZ (Feb 20, 2009)

I was wondering if anyone knows of a dealer within Canada that sells Time bikes. From what I have heard, Time bikes are inherently expensive - knowing this, shipping from the States would be out of the question given the current exchange rate. I also assume that shipping overseas would be expensive as well. 

According to the manufacturers website, there is only one dealer in Canada - and their website does not even show that they carry Time products let alone have them in-stock. I refuse to believe that their is nowhere within Canada that I can get a hold of these bikes. Maybe I should try searching used? 

Any suggestions will be appreciated.


----------



## acid_rider (Nov 23, 2004)

I dont know about Time in Canada but I can tell you that Time are very expensive in Australia too. Some of their high end models (VXRS, RXR) make Colnago top of the range look cheap in comparison. I dont see any reason for it even if they are still made in France and other parts of EU, compared to Asian/African made other brands. But, as ~2.5 year owner of Time Edge I can tell you they have very nice frame geometry and good ride which is why I bought my Edge. Too early to say much about quality but, so far, >20,000km in 2.5 years it seems to hold well. Ask me again in 5 years! 8^)


----------



## MichaelZ (Feb 20, 2009)

You are correct their frame/modules are nice, however maybe I should be searching for other alternatives such as Look, which are easy to get a hold of in my area and are significantly cheaper. Increased wages in EU would defiantly account for the increased prices on Time bikes in my opinion - but I doubt the quality increases significantly in correlation with the price. 

Hope my infatuation with Time pays of anyways, and thanks for your insight.


----------



## cpark (Oct 13, 2004)

MichaelZ said:


> I was wondering if anyone knows of a dealer within Canada that sells Time bikes. From what I have heard, Time bikes are inherently expensive - knowing this, shipping from the States would be out of the question given the current exchange rate. I also assume that shipping overseas would be expensive as well.
> 
> According to the manufacturers website, there is only one dealer in Canada - and their website does not even show that they carry Time products let alone have them in-stock. I refuse to believe that their is nowhere within Canada that I can get a hold of these bikes. Maybe I should try searching used?
> 
> Any suggestions will be appreciated.


They are very expensive as well in US.
That's why I bought one from UK.
I can't speak for Canada/UK exchange rate but the British pound has been taking pounding lately (no pun intended...) against us dollars lately and you can find some good deals from UK dealers. I got my VXR Proteam from a UK bike shop through eBay for less than $2800 US dollars. Its MSRP in US is $4500.... 
One thing for sure, you will not regret if you get one.
As you indicated, Look is not a bad choice either.


----------



## bdx1366 (Jan 29, 2004)

Labiccicleta in Toronto carry time bikes , they have a web site 

ask to speak to Lorne tell him the badger ssent you


----------



## acid_rider (Nov 23, 2004)

Look is good. That was my second choice along with Time. Time won due to much better fit for me in size and angles. Look can be cheaper and more accessible because it is made in Tunisia in Look owned factory. From time to time you read about some qualiy issues (see Look forum). Their warranty is not lifetime but I doubt it makes a big difference.


----------

